# Mein Neuzugang !!!!!!!!



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Hi,

habe mir vor 15 Minuten einen Platinum Ogon (15-20 cm Groß) gekauft Wunderschön aber leider schlecht zuerkenen auf dem Bild !!!!!


Grüße maurix


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Hi.

Sieht schön aus. 

Und was kam der Bursche?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Wie meinst du das:Was kam der Bursche?Meinst du was er gekostet hat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Hi Maurix,

ich will Dich ja nur ungern in Deinem jugendichen Enthusiasmus bremsen und beglückwünsche Dich auch zu Deinem teich und Deinem neuen Hobby samt Platinum Ogon... trotzdem sollte Du Dir selber langsam einen Riegel vorschieben. Glaub mir, wichtig ist zuerst einmal, dass sich das System einlebt. Erst dann solltest Du nach und nach über Besatz nachdenken. 

Wenn Du jetzt schon die Fische stapelst dann hast Du ganz schnell Probleme wenn mal etwas nicht klappen sollte. Viel besser ist es da in Ruhe und Geduld (ich weiss, das ist schwer) mit homöopathischen Dosen zu arbeiten. Wenn es bei einem oder zwei Koi Besatz Troubles gibt kriegst Du das viel schneller unter Kontrolle als wenn Du eine Kettenreaktion heraufbeschwörst.

also, in diesem Sinne: ruhig blut
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Danke für den TIP!!!Aber ich habe denn Teich schon seit 5 Jahren  .Und weil ich ja jetzt ein paar KOI im Teich habe mache ich den Teich größer!!!Aber trotzdem nochmal Danke das du mich darauf aufmerksamm machst!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Hi.



> Wie meinst du das:Was kam der Bursche?Meinst du was er gekostet hat.


Naja klar, was den sonst?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

39,90 Europäische Dollar!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2005)

Ich glaube er hat sich gut eingelebt und hat meine anderen Teich bewohner auch etwas aus den Ecken getriben.Endlich mal einer im Teich der ein bissen Schwung rein bringt  .


----------

